# Just bought a "Pirate 15" - Anyone have any info on this boat?



## FishDragon (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi all;
Very happy to be back after a lengthy absence. I bought a 1985 "Pirate 15" today, made by Annapolis Sailboat Builders according to sailboat data.com. It's in very good shape, and I'm really looking forward to getting out in it in the next 3 or 4 weeks. If anyone knows where I can find helpful info, such as rigging, or really anything, please let me know.
One thing I'd like to do is put a small outboard on it. I still have a near-new Honda 5HP, but I'm guessing it's too heavy for this boat (approx 65 lbs). Any suggestions?
Happy sailing to all!!
Marc


----------



## medicmjc (Jul 7, 2017)

Marc,

Did you ever get an answer to your post? I have a Pirate as well.

mike.cahill "at" pa.net


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Boy, I sure hope he's got it rigged and sailing by now!


----------



## medicmjc (Jul 7, 2017)

True, capta, I expect he has. But it's a pretty rare boat, and although I managed to find some information about the rigging, a couple of things still have me stumped. Still, it seems like a solid little boat and I've enjoyed taking mine out quite a bit.


----------



## Turnin Turtle (Jun 25, 2016)

No rigging guide for my Vagabond 14... I just made it up and made it work. Then I found a guide and turns out I did it the way the instructions say except my PVC pole to push the Jib out for wing-on-wing. 

Just do what looks right.


----------



## SABALMINOR (Aug 19, 2008)

_Bumping_ this old thread .... Seeking information about the Annapolis Sailboat Builders Company and in particular, the Pirate 15 class sailboats they produced. A quick Google; The Pirate 15 was designed by Joseph V. Puccia, who also designed the Discoverer 18 and the Severn 20. A June 1974 MotorBoating article mentions Joseph as the 'new' Design Engineer at the Alcort division of AMF. Any one here own a Pirate 15, have original company brochures or have additional information about Joseph or the Annapolis Sailboat Builders Company?


----------

